# راتب مهندس الشبكات



## end of world (7 فبراير 2010)

أريد معرفة راتب مهندس الشبكات يا اخونى فى اى بلد مش هتفرق بس المهم بداية راتب مهندس الشبكات 

فى حدود كام ؟


----------



## mrinimed (7 فبراير 2010)

9000dh


----------



## end of world (7 فبراير 2010)

ما نوع العملة يا أخى ؟
وهل هذا هو اول راتب للخريج


----------



## mrinimed (8 فبراير 2010)

dirham marociane c'est un salaire pour débutant les salaire en euro est : 900euro

thnx


----------



## end of world (11 فبراير 2010)

فين الناس يا جدعان


----------



## telecom2009 (12 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم الراتب يعتمد على الدوله الي انت فيها والشهاده الي عندك اقصد دبلوما او بكالوريس او ماستر
تحياتي..*


----------



## hammoud (13 فبراير 2010)

1000 usd


----------



## end of world (1 مارس 2010)

نقول الدولة مصر ومعايا بكالريوس ولسة خريج


----------



## end of world (2 يونيو 2010)

اين الردود


----------



## a7med _3li (3 يونيو 2010)

تبقا زيي بالظبط
قضيها نت أحسن


----------



## عماد الكبير (4 يونيو 2010)

نصيحة من أخوك فى الله ان تتعلم كورسات سيسكوا عن طريق الانترنت ثم تمتحن امتحانات الشهادات وتنجح باذن الله وانصحك بموقع arabhardware.net منتديات الشهادات العلمية شهادات cisco وشركة سيسكوا لها اسم كبير فى سوق العمل وبين الشركات التى تعمل فى الشبكات ولذلك انصحك بالتعلم واكتسب المهارة والخبرة وأخذ شهادات محترمة مثل شهادات سيسكوا او غيره وبعد ذللك عندما تتقدم لاى شركة سوف يكون الوضع مختلف والمرتب مختلف والمهم الاستعانة بالله والتحلى بالصبر (واستعينوا بالصبر والصلوة) وسامحنى على الاطالة وشكرا ................


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

2500 $


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

تحتاج الى خليط من المعرفة بالشبكات من ناحية الهاردوير والسوفتوير وبشكل خاص دورات سيسكو


----------

